# Teich im Terrarium macht Probleme



## Nordhesse_Lukas (18. Aug. 2009)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde.
Mein Name ist Lukas und ich komme aus dem schönen Nordhessen nahe bei Kassel und habe ein leidenschaftliches Hobby: Die Terraristik.

Nun denkt ihr vielleicht " hey, schön aber hier bist du falsch"  
Der Threadtitel sollte aber deutlich machen warum ich doch hier bin 

Ich habe ein Großraumterrarium für 3 grüne Leguane in dem ich einen ca 250L Teich habe. Der Teich dient den Leguanen hin und wieder für ein kurzes Badeerlebnis, als Klo und als nützliche Hilfe zur Luftbefeuchtung.

Das ganze wird seit rund 3 Jahren betrieben und klappte eigentlich immer wunderbar und das Wasser war relativ klar. Gefiltert wird es von einer Außenteichfilteranlage die für 8000L ausgelegt ist von T.I.P. mit UV Klärer.

Nun habe ich aber seit rund 6 Monaten auch Goldfische in dem Becken, welche fleißig dabei helfen den Kot zu zerkleinern und auch einfach toll aussehen. Es sind 3 an der Zahl.
Als die Fische einzogen kam auch noch zusätzlich Bodensubstrat (Kies) hinzu.

Jetzt habe ich aber das Problem, dass seit längerem das Wasser immer wieder sich sehr dunkelbraun färbt! Regelmäsige Teilwasserwechsel schaffen nur ganz kurz eine eher ernüchternde Verbesserung. Es wird nur unwesentlich klarer und nach einigen Tagen sieht es wieder so braun aus.

Im Teich befindet sich auch noch ein Spurdelstein an einer Pumpe mit 500L/h wenn ich mich nicht irre. Das Wasser hat durchschnittlich 26C° (ich weiß, für die Fische nicht ideal). Die Fische schwimmen aber putzmunter rum und wachsen immer mehr. 

Ich weiß nichtmehr was ich machen kann 

Kann es an dem Fischfutter liegen oder an den Fischen selbst? Ich meine... in Aquarien wird das Wasser ja auch nicht so schnell so unklar 

Anbei mal einige Bilder 

















Normal ist kein Grünzeug im Teich, aber ich habe kurz vorher gefüttert und da ist was reingefallen 

Gruß Lukas


----------



## robsig12 (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich im Terrarium macht Probleme*

befindet sich im Wasserbereich zufällig Baumteile, oder Wurzeln für Dekozwecke?
Die können Gerbstoffe abgeben, und das Wasser braun machen.


----------



## Nordhesse_Lukas (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich im Terrarium macht Probleme*

Hallo Robert,

Ich hatte anfangs mal Wurzeln drin, da ich auch 2 Antennenwelse im Wasser hatte, welche aber dann doch wieder raus kamen. Also seit rund 4 Monaten befindet sich nichtsmehr in dem Teich außer Pumpe, Kies, Fische, Sprudelstein


----------



## wp-3d (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich im Terrarium macht Probleme*

Hi Robert,

ich vermute, Deine Goldi bekommen sehr viel Futter mit Rotanteil.
Wenn ja, Filter reinigen und weniger füttern.


----------



## robsig12 (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich im Terrarium macht Probleme*



wp-3d schrieb:


> Hi Robert,
> 
> ich vermute, Deine Goldi bekommen sehr viel Futter mit Rotanteil.
> Wenn ja, Filter reinigen und weniger füttern.




Hi Werner, Du meinst bestimmt den Lukas


----------



## wp-3d (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich im Terrarium macht Probleme*



robisg12 schrieb:


> Hi Werner, Du meinst bestimmt den Lukas



genau, Du hast recht.


----------



## Nordhesse_Lukas (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich im Terrarium macht Probleme*

Mhh also viel Futter ist es eigentlich nicht.
Ich versuche sie einmal täglich zusätzlich zu füttern, was mir aber nicht immer gelingt und dann gibt es eigentlich auch nur soviel, wie sie in ca. einer Minute vertilgen können.

Gefüttert wird Tetra Pond Gold Mix, wenn ihr was anderes empfehlen könnt, was kein Vermögen kostet dann bitte her mit Tips 

Habe gestern auch einmal eine 1,5L Wasserflasche mit Wasser gefüllt und dann ungefähr eine Futterration reingetan und stehen lassen. Das Wasser ist zwar verfärbt, aber in einer anderen Farbe und man kann nichtmehr durchsehen, was bei dem abgeschöpften Wasser von dem obrigen Bild ja porblemlos möglich ist. Dort ist es nur braun aber eben durchsichtig nicht milchig...

Gruß Lukas


----------



## Schuppenhocker (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich im Terrarium macht Probleme*

Ehrlich gesagt ist einmal am Tag füttern meiner Meinung nach viel zu viel.
Meine Aqauriumfische bekommen 1x die Woche Futter und das reicht ihnen vollkommen.
Desweiteren vermute ich einmal stark das du sehr wenige bis garkeine Pflanzen im Wasser hast.


----------



## Phil (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich im Terrarium macht Probleme*

Hallo,

kurze Rede langer Sinn, dein Problem ist nicht das Wasser, sondern der Schmutz darin. Das Wasser war solange klar bis die Goldis den groben Schmutz zerkleinert haben, den schafft entweder dein Filter nicht, oder er setzt sich am Boden ab. Das würde auch erklären warum dein Teilwasserwechsel keinen Erfolg bringt. Ist denn Schmutz am Boden? irgend eine stärkere Schicht? Spätestens zwischen dem Kies, wird sich da was absetzen. Ich kenn das ja selber vom Aquarium meiner Schildkröte, von oben sieht alles gut aus, aber bloß nicht im Kies wühlen 
Hast es denn schonmal mit Grundreinigung versucht? Sprich alles raus und sauber wieder rein? spätestens wenns danach etwas längere Zeit sauber bleibt, hast des Pudels Kern.
Und dann hilft dir nur noch ein ordentlicher Filter, bei 250L würd ich dir zu nem Aquarien Außenfilter raten, eheim, JBL, und wie die üblichen Verdächtigen noch heißen mögen.

Grüße

EDIT:// 1. kann er in dem Teich vielleicht gar keine Pflanzen haben (wegen der Leguane) und 2. filtern die Pflanzen nur Nährstoffe aus dem Teich und verhindern somit das vermehrte wachsen von Algen, die hier aber nicht das Problem sind. Das Problem ist der Kot von 3 Leguanen und 3 Goldfischen, das bisschen Futter ist hierbei fast gänzlich zu vernachlässigen.
Standardanworten helfen nicht bei jeder Frage!


----------



## Nordhesse_Lukas (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich im Terrarium macht Probleme*

Ich filtere mein Becken derzeit mit einem T.I.P. ADF 20/8 UV ist ein Druckfilter mit einerm 20 Liter Druckbehälter und einer Pumpe mit einer Fördermenge von 2200L/h und soll geeignet sein bis 8000 Liter.

Das sollte eigentlich für 250L reichen, was es ja auch schon Jahre lang gemacht hat 

Als es auf einmal braun wurde. Habe ich nach einiger Zeit mal den kompletten Filter saubergemacht und alle Filtermaterialien mit dem Teichwasser gereinigt, damit nicht alle Bakterien verloren gehen. Keine Ahnung ob ich da richtig gedacht habe.

Das letzte, was ich mir vorstellen könnte ist, dass der Kies schon ordentlich verschmutzt ist.
Kann ich den einfach entfernen und mit Wasser abwaschen und wieder rein damit oder ratet ihr zu etwas anderem? Habe da was mit Filterlava gelesen. Aber irgendwie wollte ich schon gerne was helleres haben, weil die Leguane sonst ungerne ins Wasser gehen, da sie dann einfach nur ein "schwarzes Loch" sehen.

Pflanzen sind keine im Wasser, da diese nicht einen Tag überleben würden  Die Leguane sind ja Blattfresser und dann auch noch überdurchschnittlich dumm, was den Umgang mit Pflanzen etc angeht. Trotz mehreren KG Gewicht/Leguan versuchen sie trotzdem an den dünnsten Ästchen hochzuklettern.

Aber das kann man ihnen nicht übel nehmen 

Hier mal ein Bild der 3 grünen






Gruß Lukas


----------



## hadron (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich im Terrarium macht Probleme*

Hi Lukas,

der fordere guckt ja richtig geil gemein 

Ich hab zwar null Ahnung in dieser Richtung, aber wenn ich mir so das Wasser anschaue könnte nen Versuch mit bischen Aktivkohle sicher nicht schaden.


----------



## Phil (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich im Terrarium macht Probleme*

Hallo Lukas,

das dein Filter mit Pumpe für 8000l reicht, mag alles gut und schön sein, er wird aber trotzdem nicht den ganzen feinen Schmutz rausfiltern. Nicht umsonst wird hier über Vliesfilter und Spaltsiebe geredet. Die einfachen Druckfilter haben in der Regel 2 Filterwatten, die filtern maximal Grobschmutz, der es ja nun aber nicht mehr ist.

Wie gesagt, mach den Teich leer, nimm den Kies raus, spül den einfach ab, mach ihn wieder rein und neues Wasser rein und dann sehen wir weiter. Bleibts klar ist das Rätsel gelöst, wenn nicht sehen wir weiter. Das ganze kostet erstmal nur bissel Zeit und das Wasser  Try & Error


----------



## Nordhesse_Lukas (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich im Terrarium macht Probleme*

Also in dem Druckfilter befinden sich ganz unten so schwarze geriffelte Kügelchen und dann kommen drei Matten. Eine schwarze und zwei blaue.

Da ich das Problem hatte, dass sich die Filtermatten immer schnell zusetzten mit dem ganzen "Mist" und das Reinigen nicht gerade einfach ist, da der Filter gut im Terrarium verbaut ist, habe ich an der Ansaugseite der Pumpe einen "Vorfilter" gebaut.
Dazu habe ich ein 100mm Ablfussrohr genommen und an beiden Enden ein Stück Filtermatte befestigt. 
http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/2748/img8607i.jpg

Zwar muss man die Matten öfters säubern, aber dafür verliert die Pumpe nicht ständig an Förderleistung durch einen zugesetzten Filter.

Bin aber schon am überlegen, ob ich die Filtermatten durch etwas grobmaschigeres Sieb ersetze, damit wirklich nur Dreck hängen bleibt ab einer gewissen Korngröße, welches schneller und einfacher zu reinigen sein sollte als die Filtermatten, in denen sich der Dreck doch ganz gut in den Poren festsetzt.

Werde es morgen angehen und das Wasser rauslassen und den Kies komplett reinigen. Wenn all dies nichts nützt, dann weiß ich nicht ob eventuel eine Leistungsstärkere Pumpe Abhilfe schaffen würde?

Gruß Lukas


----------



## Nordhesse_Lukas (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich im Terrarium macht Probleme*

So, das Wasser ist komplett gewechselt und der Kies gereinigt. ER sah aber garnicht so dreckig aus. War immer noch schön weis und beim Abspülen dauerte es nicht lange, bis das Wasser klar wurde.

In der Zeit hatte ich natürlich die 3 Fische draußen, in einer Wanne und ich konnte meinen Augen nicht trauen, wieviel sie gekotet haben :crazy
Eigentlich durchgehend...

Mal schaun, wie lange das Wasser nun klar bleibt im Teich.

Wenn es nicht klappt, wäre dann eine stärkere Pumpe hilfreich?


Gruß Lukas


----------



## Phil (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich im Terrarium macht Probleme*

Hallo Lukas,

soll man gar nicht glauben, was so kleine Fische für Dreck machen. Wenn der Dreck so fein ist, das er das Wasser augenscheinlich "färbt", dann nützen dir gröbere Matten gar nix, auch biologisch (die schwarzen Kügelchen) bringen dir da nicht viel. Das ganze müsste dann viel feiner gefiltert werden, z.B. mit Vliesfiltern, bei 250L rate ich dir nach wie vor zu einer Lösung aus dem Aquarienhandel.
Eine stärkere Pumpe nützt da gar nix, machts bei dem bestehenden __ Filtersystem eher schlimmer, weil sie den groben Schmutz mit mehr Druck auch durch die gröberen Matten presst.
Schauen wir mal ob der Wasserwechsel paar Tage Ruhe bringt (ich orakel mal 3-5 Tage, länger hält mein 300l Aquarium der Schildkröte auch nicht durch).

Grüße


----------



## Nordhesse_Lukas (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich im Terrarium macht Probleme*

Mhh ich hoffe ja, dass es mal länger so bleibt, also wenn ich das Wasser beurteilen sollte, dann würde ich nicht sagen, dass es nur so braun aussieht weil viele kleine Partikel drin rumschwimmen. Das Wasser an sich sieht richtig gefärbt aus.

Kann man solche Vliesfilter irgendwie nach dem Druckfilter anbringen oder wie geht das?
Habe mir auch mal diese Spaltfilter angeschaut aber das sind ja auch so Filter, wo das Wasser einfach nur rüber fließt. Würde bedeuten, dass ich das Teil auf über Teichoberfläche stellen müsste und das Wasser dann in den Teich reinfließt oder? Weil genau sowas wollte ich ungerne, da ich eben ungerne einen solchen Kasten so sichtbar da drin haben will.

Ich frage mich nur gerade, ob es überhaupt einen posotiven Effekt hat, dass die Fische dort drin sind. Also hin und wieder fressen sie ja den Kot und das was ich kann, fisch ich immer raus. Wäre natürlich ungünstig, wenn sie sich negativ auf das Wasser auswirken würden, denn in dem Terrarium ist es nicht gerade einfach so oft das Wasser zu wechseln und angehnem ist es bei den Temperaturen mit mindestens 75% Luftfeuchtigkeit auch nicht 

Gruß Lukas

Achja, ich bin auch offen für weitere Vorschläge, was eine effektive Filterung angeht.


----------



## Nordhesse_Lukas (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich im Terrarium macht Probleme*

Also das Wasser sieht bis jetzt immer noch ok aus, aber ich habe vorhin im großen Auktionshaus ein 250my Filtersieb gekauft.

Jetzt stell ich mir aber die Frage wie es machen werde.

1. Die Filtermatten des Vorfilters an der Pumpe durch das Sieb ersetzen. Erhoffen tu ich mir eine viel leichtere Reinigung, aber habe auch gleichzeitig Angst, dass es nur paar Stunden dauert bis beide Siebe so zugesetzt sind, dass die Pumpe nichtmehr genug ansaugen kann.

2. Die Filtermatten trotzdem als Vorfilter für die Pumpe benutzen, allerdings mit einer anderen Konstruktion welche mehr Durchflussfläche hat und sich das Zusetzen verlängern lassen würde.

3. Wie hier im Forum einen richtigen SiFi bauen, aber hier habe ich dann das Problem, dass ich dennoch die Pumpe irgendwie Vorfiltern muss, damit diese sich nicht festsetzt, falls mal ein größeres Stück Kot angesaugt wird und dann bleibt die Frage des BioFilters, denn das ist ja ein Druckfilter und ich müsste dann komplett auf Schwerkraft umbauen und das würde relativ viel Platz im Terrarium wegnehmen, was ich ungerne will. Ich könnte zwar auch daneben bauen, aber ich habe irgendwie viel Angst darum, dass mir dann die 250L im Haus landen  :shock

Bringt es was, wenn ich aus dem Druckfilter die Matten und Kugeln rausnehme und es mit Hel X füllen würde? Wenn ja, wo bekommt man auch kleinere Mengen als die 100L Gebinde?

Falls ich die letzte Variante nehmen "muss", dann werde ich wohl alles neu machen müssen. Also angefangen bei einer Pumpe, die Leistungsstärker ist und dementsprechend die Höhe überwinden kann und sich nicht so einfach zusetzen kann. 
Dann eben einen SiFi bauen und dann noch eine Filtertonne mit so 50L denk ich mal. 

Man muss halt echt dazu sagen, dass 3 Leguane schon sehr viel Kot hinterlassen in dem oftmals schlecht verdautes Grünzeug ist was auch ruhig mal noch 6cm lang sein kann und es sich bevor ich den Vorfilter hatte, gerne um das Schaufelrad aufgewickelt hat und somit langsam aber sicher die Pumpenleistung minderte. Der Kot der 3 Fische ist glaube eher zu vernachlässigen 


Wäre super, wenn ihr mir zu einem perfekten Teich verhelfen könntet.
Eventuel wird der Teich auch noch durch einen 350L Teich abgelöst, aber da muss ich nochmal genauer schauen wegen der Statik etc, denn irgendwann ist ja auch mal Schluss 

Gruß Lukas


----------



## Phil (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich im Terrarium macht Probleme*

Hallo Lukas,

erstmal sorry das ich mich jetzt erst melde, aber hatte die letzten Tage ein paar Termine.

Wenn das Wasser noch sauber ist, spricht es meiner Meinung nach nicht für ein verfärben, also wirds wohl der imense Schmutzeintrag durch deine Lieblinge sein.

Ob das mit dem Spaltsieb nun der richtige Weg ist, weiß ich nicht. In deinem Druckkreislauf wird es auf alle Fälle schwer das Sieb als Vorfilterstufe zu nutzen. Wenn dann kannst du das alle mal nach dem Druckfilter einsetzen. Dein Grobschmutzproblem bleibt dann aber bestehen, sprich regelmäßig sauber machen wirst du den Filter trotzdem noch müssen. Eine andere Möglichkeit das Sieb zu integrieren seh ich aktuell nicht.

Hin und wieder den Teich komplett reinigen könnte auch helfen, bzw tuts ja auch für ne Weile.

Die Idee mit dem Helix in deinem kleinen Druckfilter kannst du getrost verwerfen, da rechnet der Nutzen den Aufwand in keinem Fall. Da es sich beim Helix auch nur um biologische Reinigung handelt, bingt dir das ganze auch nix, zumindestens meiner Meinung nach.

Also ich würde den Filter so lassen wie er ist und am Auslass des Druckfilters den Siebfilter anschließen lassen. Wenn du dem Siebfilter einen NotÜberlauf verpassen, dann landet auch nix im Haus. Im schlimmsten Fall läuft nur ungefiltertes Wasser zurück in den Teich.

um dein Vorfilterproblem zu lösen, würde ich dir ohnehin raten auf Filtermatten in deinem Abflussrohr zu verzichten und lieber gröbere Siebe zu nehmen. Die Filtermatten setzen sich zu schnell zu.

Alles in allem wirst du aber nie eine Lösung finden, die dich zu 100% zufriedenstellen wird. Deine Tiere machen einfach Dreck und der ist im Teich-Pumpen-Filterkreislauf. Solange es die Druckvariante ist, wirst du immer mehr Arbeit damit haben, als in einem Schwerkraftsystem. Letzteres könnte man dann wenigstens hinsichtlich der Reinigungsarbeiten einfacher gestalten.

mal nen Bild vom ganzen Terrarium und den örtlichen Gegebenheiten wären nicht schlecht 

Grüße


----------



## Nordhesse_Lukas (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich im Terrarium macht Probleme*

Ein Bild von dem ganzen Terrarium ist schlecht möglich, da es einfach so groß ist und ich nur 2 meter nach hinten Platz habe und da ist dann auch noch eine Schräge wp das Bett steh 

Es ist 3.8m breit, 2,4m tief und bis zur Decke hoch. Links neben dem Terrarium ist noch knapp 50-60cm Platz, dann kommt die Hauswand. Dort befindet sich die ganze Schaltzentrale, der Beregnungsanlagenbehälter und die Teichluftpumpe.
Also wenn ich auf Schwerkraft bauen würde, dann könnte ich da was hinstellen.

Ich dachte mir, dass ich das Sieb mal als Vorfilter nutzen werde, also eine flache Kiste nehmen und dort statt dem Deckel das Sieb drauf und seitlich den Schlauch dran, der zu  der Pumpe geht. Falls das 250my Sieb sich in kürzester Zeit komplett zusetzen würde und nichtmal einen Tag problemlos laufen würde, müsste ich dann doch ein gröberes Sieb holen und dann das 250ger wie du sagtest, nach dem Filter anbringen. Hauptsache mir verstopft die Pumpe nicht ständig und der Filter ist nicht nach paar Tagen dann vollgestopft mit dem ganzen Kot etc 


Gruß Lukas


Ps. Ein paar Bilder habe ich unter "Miniteiche" gepostet, dort sieht man etwas von dem Terrarium und nochmal die Tiere im Außengehege


----------



## Aristocat (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich im Terrarium macht Probleme*

Hallo Lukas!
Jetzt mal eine völlig blöde Frage; was hast Du für einen Bodengrund im Terrarium? Auf Deinen Fotos ist das leider nicht zu sehen. Nimmst Du eventuell Rindenmulch? Das würde die braunfärbung des Wassers nämlich erklären.
Deine Minidinos sind echt der Hammer!


----------



## Nordhesse_Lukas (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich im Terrarium macht Probleme*

Hey,
nein Rindenmulch ist keiner drin. Er würde nur eine Verschluckungsgefahr darstellen und hält die Feuchtigkeit nicht. Daher befindet sich Mutterboden auf dem Boden. Der gelang aber eigentlich nie in den Teich, weil der Teich ja erhöht steht. Ganz selten kommt es vor, dass ein Leguan etwas rein verschleppt, aber das ist sehr seh wenig.

Gruß Lukas


----------

